# M&P 9mm Ques.



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

I recently took my new m&p out to the range and had two problems with it. They have both been weighing on my mind and confidence of my firearm.

On the outing i shot seven clips through, on my second and third clip the slide did not stay back after finishing the clip. on clips 1,4,5,6,7 all worked properly. Should i be alarmed?

and the second issue was i had a round jam, upon research it seemed this gun didn't jam hardly at all. Though i was shoot really cheap monarch ammo should i be alarmed? (i will no longer shoot monarch anymore and sticking with wwb)

thank for help in advance


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Try running a few hundred more rounds through it to see if it breaks in. I had some slight issues with mine but after about 300 rounds it's been flawless. 
I would keep track of the mags in question and see if it was an isolated problem or maybe there is an issue with the mags.


----------



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Some if not most guns take a little to break in. Springs need to loosen and all that. Make sure you clean it and get rid of any heavy grease that might be more "sticky" then slippery.
My wife has the .40 compact and the first trip out it had a few little issues, after that it has ran perfectly.
I like her so much I bought the full size .40 for myself last week. still need to go break it in. I can't wait !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for the help guys:smt023


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

I had 3 rounds fail to fire out of my model 59 and 2 out of my M&P yesterday. I also had one jam with the M&P, but I was using really cheap ammo. Since it happened to both guns and you could see the indentation of a solid hit from the pin, I was assuming it was the ammo. I was shooting Federal American Eagle, as it was all that was left on the shelf. Mine is a 9mm.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

My favorite cheap practise ammo is 9mm Winchester 100 rnd White Box from Wal Mart. The stuff always works and functions well in my M&Ps and everything else for that matter.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

dmbhawker said:


> I recently took my new m&p out to the range and had two problems with it. They have both been weighing on my mind and confidence of my firearm.
> 
> On the outing i shot seven clips through, on my second and third clip the slide did not stay back after finishing the clip. on clips 1,4,5,6,7 all worked properly. Should i be alarmed?
> 
> ...


Clean the gun and dissassemble and clean the magazines. (they are not clips)

The plastic follower must move all the way up in the magazine to lock the slide back. If there is crud in it it may not make it.

Also be certain you are not activating the release with your thumb. That is a fairly common problem with new shooters.


----------



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks again guys, shot today no jams with the wwb. the slide did not stay back on a few of the magazines again but hopefully it will work itself out. can anyone recommend a good beginners handgun book?


----------

